# Processing some vitamin D (or getting the pups out!)



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Got to train on some new grounds this weekend. Thanks Bwhntr!

First we took out "Rock." Bringin' the heat.









TAK, you'll love this&#8230;he's pointing a Bud Light!!!  









Now for the real deal. Point! 









Flush.









Next we took out Oprah.









And Heidi getting it done.









Tex's pup Patches is finally getting it. And what style!!! 









And finally Jr. (pic entitled "Oh God!")









Beats going to church (but we'll have to live with the eternal damnation&#8230; :wink: )

Caleb 8)


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! 

Did you get a flush from the bud light?


You were conspicuously absent from the Am trial on Saturday, are you completely out of unplaced dogs now?


----------

